# desahije



## janna30

Can anyone translate the term "desahije" into english.  I know it is an agricultural term, but can't find the exact meaning.  Thank you!


----------



## transparente

I could only find this:

*desahijar *


tr. Apartar en el ganado las crías de las madres.
♦ Se conj. como aislar.


----------



## jinti

I found thinning -- that might suit your context...


----------



## Aquical

Si es *thinning*, también se dice *descuate*.


----------



## colombo-aussie

Hi,

when you say in agricultural field "desahije" means to clean the plants from weeds.

The exact meaning is "to weed out"

Hope it help

Cy


----------



## janna30

Perfect! Thank you for your help.


----------



## k-in-sc

Actually it means thinning or culling the type of plants you are growing, or their fruit, for a better harvest. Weeding is removing weeds (undesirable plant species).


----------



## vicdark

*deshije/desahijamiento* es la eliminación de los nuevos retoños o hijuelos que se originan en la base de algunas plantas. Esos retoños (_suckers_) son deseables en cultivos de gramíneas como la caña de azúcar, el trigo, el arroz. etc. pero indeseados en otros cultivos como los árboles frutales. En inglés la eliminación de los hijuelos se llama _desuckering/sucker removal._

_Estos_ sitios tienen amplia información sobre el ahijamiento o macollamiento de las plantas.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

No soy especialista en inglés, me perdonarán.
Deshije no sólo es la _eliminación_ de hijuelos, sino su remoción de la planta madre para plantarlos en otro lugar, después de un descanso.

http://esl.proz.com/kudoz/spanish_to_english/agriculture/2143912-deshijar.html


----------



## k-in-sc

Well, apparently these Mexican orchard workers from the other thread are using it to mean thinning or culling.


----------

